# funny pics



## moron

So bullsnake and I have decided/agreed to start a new picture thread since the last one got ruined in the update

to start it off!


----------



## Scrap5000




----------



## Sheppard




----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

few more


----------



## spranga




----------



## Sheppard




----------



## Scrap5000

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> few more


THAT YMCA ONE IS JUST....OMFG! LOLOL


----------



## Jewelz

I like the Rapist Search


----------



## moron




----------



## boozehound420

Had to remove your pics.. you can't hotlink from that site because they insert a picture of goatse.. nasty - jewelz

just a few from WTF randomness FTW


link was removed due to some of the 'random' pics showing womens vaginas
-tink


----------



## moron




----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

wtf boozehound, i just got done eatin chinese and im gonna puke


----------



## boozehound420

what? the pictures showed up when i looked at it. you guys saw goatse? thats messed up, if i known i wouldnt have done that. Nobody needs to see goatse/tubgirl/burngirl more then once. Here ill redeem myself with another site







there all classics.


----------



## spranga




----------



## moron




----------



## Jewelz

boozehound420 said:


> what? the pictures showed up when i looked at it. you guys saw goatse? thats messed up


It's hapenned to me before too. I could see the pics I posted fine because they're in my cache but everyone else saw something different

Usually, most of the time, it's just a Red X, not goatse


----------



## SNAKEBITE

these are some funny ass pictures but some are nasty haha


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Goddamnit, Tinkerbelle not you, either - am I going to be deleting goatse all day ? - Jewelz

wtf it shows up as that? that makes no sense.... website must be fucked up or something. if it did it for me then the guy must be telling the truth on the link. hmm. well that proves that theory
-tink


----------



## spranga




----------



## moron




----------



## beercandan

haha


----------



## moron




----------



## beercandan

couple more


----------



## moron

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## beercandan

lol


----------



## moron

lol


----------



## pcrose

Some of those are just wrong like bruce lee in drag.


----------



## spinalremains

The pillsbury doughboy taking a sh*t is awesome!!!


----------



## Guest

Let me know if these pics don't hotlink properly.









The Iraqi Army is still waiting for some equipment.
*IMAGE REMOVED*









edit: bullsnake, seriously dude.... the guys balls were peeping out the front of his boxers. nasty. 
-tink


----------



## Guest

Airsoft Army








.
Hajii Jr. wants his 72 virgins now!


----------



## Guest

AL QUEDA GONE WILD!!
Proving most Islamic extemists are repressed homosexuals.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Guest

Does 2Piranha~2Fury know this guy?


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN

View attachment 135930


View attachment 135931


View attachment 135932


View attachment 135933


----------



## cueball

the one the only ron jermey


----------



## cueball

soory bout the 2 pics um still catchin on the the new system


----------



## moron




----------



## Tinkerbelle

this had better not turn into goatse......




























WET p*ssy


----------



## Guest

Jim99 said:


> wtf dude










Jim, did you intend to post a picture of an open sore, or is that a re-direct to prevent hotlinking?


----------



## Scrap5000




----------



## moron




----------



## Rick james

The one with Bush and the binoculars is defn my fave.


----------



## spranga




----------



## moron

look really hard into this picture...









look really hard into this picture...


----------



## Scrap5000

double post


----------



## Scrap5000

Got these all from yayhooray.com - great site

View attachment 135990


View attachment 135991


View attachment 135992


View attachment 135993


View attachment 135994


View attachment 135995


View attachment 135996


View attachment 135998


View attachment 135999


View attachment 135997


----------



## moron

lols


----------



## taylorhedrich

Haha, these are really funny pictures guys! Keep them coming!


----------



## beercandan

taylorhedrich said:


> Haha, these are really funny pictures guys! Keep them coming!


except for jims little sores


----------



## spranga




----------



## Xantarc

OMFG LOL ROFL LMAO hahahah dam thanks guys that was some great stuff right there


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

this one requires you to read a little....


----------



## moron




----------



## Guest

Why insurgents have such poor marksmanship


----------



## moron




----------



## spranga




----------



## Guest

Does 2Piranha~2Fury know this guy?


----------



## Morpheus

Great pics, you just brightened up the most boring day ever in work.


----------



## moron




----------



## b_ack51

here are a few

and a few more..

aaa


----------



## spranga




----------



## Guest

Look at the BEFORE picture on the left.
Don't go to the tattoo parlor drunk!
.








.
Yes, that's a Chevy Cavalier. What an idiot!!


----------



## spranga




----------



## moron

me playing


----------



## moron

mr. mouse getting jiggy with it








mr. mouse getting jiggy with it



















I don't no of this is acceptable. But every body has an ass









I definitely KNOW that this is not acceptable - and either is your spelling of the word "know" - Jewelz

bullsnake on his good days j/k



















(im bored)


----------



## moron

hair getting it groovy


----------



## MONGO 

this had me


----------



## moron

stare at this oic for a while


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Scrap5000

Bullsnake said:


>


DAMN THAT IS A FINE *SS IN THE PINK & WHITE


----------



## Guest

Paintball gun is a bit overcharged...


----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## moron

OWNED!


----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## spranga




----------



## moron




----------



## spranga




----------



## moron




----------



## Guest




----------



## spranga




----------



## Guest

Wedgie! 
































Oh, that's gonna stain.








Ewwww..grandma pants.


----------



## spranga




----------



## moron




----------



## Butterflyboi

Bullsnake said:


> Does 2Piranha~2Fury know this guy?


Haha Im pretty sure he know him very well





















.That was our costume from last halloween.


----------



## assclown

just a reminder........6 more months till summer!!!!!!!!


----------



## assclown

enough said in the caption


----------



## moron




----------



## spranga




----------



## ZOSICK

don't know why but this made me laugh

sorry rb32


----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## Rick james

This forum always makes me smile


----------



## moron




----------



## moron

100


----------



## moron




----------



## spranga




----------



## moron




----------



## Tinkerbelle




----------



## moron




----------



## JorgeRemigio

LOLLLLLL


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Probably all reposts but i'm sure some may be laughable


----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## Guest




----------



## DiPpY eGgS




----------



## beercandan

l


----------



## beercandan

more

l

the sharpie one is my favorite


----------



## beercandan

lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## wabash420

that was fuuny sh*t how u put pic no pf im new


----------



## Guest

drawout said:


> that was fuuny sh*t how u put pic no pf im new


There are a few ways to do it.

1) Hotlinking - copy the properties (URL) of the picture. Then press the 'insert image' button on the top of the white screen you're writing it (it's a picture of a mountain with a sun). When the script prompt box appears, paste the picture's URL into the space provided and then press 'OK'.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Geis

Bullsnake said:


>












I don't wana know what the hell this is about.....


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## Genin

lmao, keep em coming. this is a great thread.


----------



## spranga




----------



## Guest




----------



## spranga




----------



## Guest

Does this *erouse *you?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Genin

^^^^that's not funny, it's just nasty dude. come on Bull, I know you can do better than that.


----------



## beercandan

bull that last one one was hilarious


----------



## moron

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest

Razor Rob


----------



## moron




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## eiji

LOL, im wondering how many gigs do you have in your pc just for pics..


----------



## Guest

fish lover said:


> LOL, im wondering how many gigs do you have in your pc just for pics..


99% of the pictures I post are hot-linked, so they were never stored on my computer.

The only photos I actually upload are the ones I took or modified. Or sometimes, some sites are impossible to hotlink, so posting the picture requires downloading it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

After I get fired for spending too much time
on P-Fury, I want to get this job selling goldfish.


----------



## Geis

Bullsnake said:


>










aaaaaaaaaaaggghh!


----------



## moron




----------



## spranga




----------



## moron

sees HOF growing...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## moron




----------



## Guest

Hotdog


----------



## Guest

.
YIKES!


----------



## moron




----------



## KISS




----------



## Guest

This cat is getting violated by a bunny!


----------



## spranga




----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Worlds WORST hunting dog


----------



## moron




----------



## beercandan

huntiing dog







thats great


----------



## moron




----------



## beercandan

ha


----------



## moron




----------



## Guest




----------



## moron

you gunna get raped


----------



## Guest

I found this image while searching for something else on Google.
What does it mean?








.
This picture with the lions really isn't funny, but I 
thought it was a cool picture:


----------



## Guest

American forces in Afganistan
Notice the Jaegermeister patch!!








Belgian Shepard?








.
INTERNET ADDICT:


----------



## spranga




----------



## StuartDanger




----------



## spranga




----------



## Guest

>
>
WTF








>
>








.
.









.








.


----------



## Guest

MILF








.








.








.










.


----------



## Guest

.








.


----------



## spranga




----------



## moron




----------



## spranga




----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Im pretty sure the pic of the guy ripping his asshole open on page 2 is against site rules

If its not, it should be!


----------



## Guest

Devon Amazon said:


> Im pretty sure the pic of the guy ripping his asshole open on page 2 is against site rules


Not if it's a personal portrait.









Just kidding.

I got goatse'd .
I posted that picture a month ago and the person I was hotlinking from must have changed their settings.








.
.
.
.
.
.
Uh-Oh...


----------



## spranga

out


----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## Guest

.








.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Picture from an actual mugshot.



> The girl whose hair was too big for her mugshot
> By BARRY WIGMORE
> 
> Anna Clifford's brush with the law proved a hair-raising experience for all concerned. Particularly the police photographer.
> He had to take several steps back to incorporate the full extent of her 18in-high Mohican.
> 
> Anna Clifford's incredibly high Mohican caused a problem for police who tried to take her mugshot
> 
> Miss Clifford was stopped for erratic driving in the early hours after a night out to celebrate her birthday with friends in Memphis, Tennessee.
> 
> She had the car's sunroof open to accommodate her crowning glory.
> 
> Her performance in the standard test of sobriety - walking in a straight line - was distinctly average, but police said they were not sure if it was drink or her peacock-like hairstyle that was causing her problem.
> 
> A breath test confirmed that she was over the limit and she was taken off to the cells to sober up.
> 
> Police spokesman Sergeant Vince Higgins said: "We have to take the mugshot picture as the person looks at the time of the arrest, so we needed to make sure we got all her hair in.
> 
> "When we pulled her over she had been driving with her sunroof open to allow room for her hair. I don't know what she'd do if it rained."


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Guest

.
.
.


----------



## CorGravey

LMFAO seriously i just shat in my pants!


----------



## b_ack51




----------



## Guest

.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.

.


----------



## moron




----------



## Guest

OUCH


----------



## Geis




----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## Guest

.








.








.


----------



## spranga




----------



## Guest

cool remote








.
.








..
.


----------



## Guest

.
.
Club more seals








.
.








.
.


----------



## spranga




----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## Leasure1

I love that GW sticker in the pisser

and jesus that bitch is skinny......yuk!!!


----------



## Doktordet

Well not really funny but I thought it was interesting...










And...


----------



## moron




----------



## Leasure1

thats alot of gravel vac'ing


----------



## moron




----------



## moron

long legs


----------



## moron




----------



## Leasure1

bunk pics turd!!!


----------



## moron




----------



## Guest

.
wow








.
.








.








.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> View attachment 139457


OMG I HAVE THE SAME BOWL!!!!!!!


----------



## moron

piranha_guy_dan said:


> View attachment 139457


OMG I HAVE THE SAME BOWL!!!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## taylorhedrich

piranha_guy_dan said:


> View attachment 139457


OMG I HAVE THE SAME BOWL!!!!!!!
[/quote]
So do we. I think they are extremely common.


----------



## Guest




----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## Guest

You're going to hell for laughing at this:


----------



## spranga




----------



## moron




----------



## Guest

.

.
.
.
.
.
This is the P-Fury Lounge after a girl starts a thread:
OMFG!! A Girl! A Girl!


----------



## Guest

Yo quero ahkbar








.
.








.
.








.
.


----------



## Guest

.
.








.
.








.
.


----------



## MONGO 

Bullsnake said:


> This is the P-Fury Lounge after a girl starts a thread:
> OMFG!! A Girl! A Girl!


If thats the case I see a few lesbian chicks in the mix


----------



## zack-199

edit:wrong pic sorry


----------



## beercandan

sorry zack got bored with it but the little china boy was funny


----------



## B Mac




----------



## Guest

.








.








.








.








.
2Piranha~2Fury's "Friend"


----------



## Guest

Pit Camels - competitive fighting camels.








.
.








.
.
Kalashnikov Vodka! This is a real produt!


----------



## MONGO 

Bullsnake said:


>


I remember some terrorist jerkoff used one of these action figures to film a hostage video and got caught.


----------



## moron

*thread ruined*


----------



## Leasure1

camel fights......sweeet


----------



## Guest

Any more 'upgrades' and we'll have to start this thread over again because none of the pictures are showing.:laugh:









.

You probably wouldn't want to show this tattoo on a first date:








.
.
Colonel Sanders getting some!








.
.
How to kepp a girlfriend...








.
.








.
.
My future haircut:








.
.
Uhg!


----------



## Guest

So true:








.
.
.








.
.
Lets add this item to the P-Fury store:








.
.
Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Ever wonder what Dannyboy does all day?








Just kidding Danny :rasp:
.
.
.








.
.
******* Transformer








.
.
.
me me me me me me me me me me me me me me


----------



## Guest

Yikes!








.
.
.
.
.
.
Dey Hatin'


----------



## Guest

.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.


----------



## Guest

.
.
.
Cool Pic








.
.
.
















.
.
.


----------



## Guest

.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.


----------



## Guest

Let me know if these pis go Goatse on me:








.
.
.


----------



## MONGO 

goatse


----------



## Guest

RockinTimbz said:


> goatse


Damn it! 
I even did Cntrl + F5 to see if that was going to goatse on me and it still looked normal. WTF.

Sorry about that.


----------



## MONGO 

Bullsnake said:


> goatse


Damn it! 
I even did Cntrl + F5 to see if that was going to goatse on me and it still looked normal. WTF.

Sorry about that.
[/quote]
The pictures were fine.. I just felt like saying "goatse







"

:laugh:


----------



## Guest

D.W.B.








.
.
.








.
.
.
















.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.









.
.
.








.
.
.


----------



## moron




----------



## weister42

^^^btw does anyone know what that says?


----------



## Guest

.
.
.
WEST SIDE!!








.
.
.


----------



## Guest

.








.
.
.








.
.
.
.
How women greet me:








.
.
.
.
.
















.
.
.
.
.


----------



## MONGO 

Bullsnake said:


>


I fell out off my seat when I saw this.


----------



## Devon Amazon




----------



## MONGO 

Devon Amazon said:


>


Another classic


----------



## moron




----------



## MONGO 

you repost the same sh*t


----------



## moron




----------



## Devon Amazon




----------



## moron

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MONGO 

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> View attachment 140973


I almost had a brain hemorrhage trying to think about it.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> View attachment 140976


I...f*cking....LOVE....THAT!


----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## moron

edit: how may times do I have to say it? no pics with testicles in them!
-tink


----------



## beercandan

and my Mr Bean avatar got taken off? 
guess i can use this one as its okay.
this one is hilarious



Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> View attachment 140967


----------



## moron




----------



## moron




----------



## bob351

that gunshot pic is sick how they got that effect it looks real


----------



## moron

is that too graphic for you? cuase I have better...


----------



## bob351

haha not at all







i don't no why people that are offended either just scroll away or don't look :laugh:


----------



## moron




----------



## SNAKEBITE

heres my girlfriend and i


----------



## moron




----------



## bob351




----------



## User

SNAKEBITE said:


> heres my girlfriend and i


Fawk yousss!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

User said:


> heres my girlfriend and i


Fawk yousss!








[/quote]


----------



## User

sorry


----------



## Guest

.
.
.








.
.
.
That sucks Mr. Orange!








.
.
.








.
.
.


----------



## moron




----------



## beercandan

lol


----------



## ICEE

lol beercandan


----------



## beercandan

/


----------



## Guest

.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.


----------



## CorGravey

^^^^^ That cat is watching Kitty Porno LOL









IMAGE REMOVED BY XENON

Hope im not in sh*t for that one


----------



## Xenon

This thread is closed due to one again people stretching the rules with many of the images here. Please people, show some restraint.


----------

